# Grizzly G0771 Table Saw Review



## Kristian_S (Dec 7, 2015)

Here's a picture showing the play in the miter gauge:


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the review. I have always had good luck with Grizzly tools.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

*I ordered a Vega Pro 50 fence in anticipation of the issues I heard some people had with the standard fence *
I have the G-0715 and found that most of the complaints about the fence were caused by improper assembly.
And, after a sanity check with the techs at Grizzly, I too had miss read the instructions.

Good review, and listing of the run-outs. I wonder what the factory tolerance is compared to your findings? 
Table flatness 0.016" ...(I have a 36" straight edge of great quality, that's about the same.) This is a tablesaw for cutting wood, not a Milling machine  I would find this a very acceptable flatness.

As for you ZCI, I wonder if the insert for the G0715 is not the same?? But I'll bet that you checked that out already.
Thanks for a very complete review


----------



## Kristian_S (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks Mike!

Ah, interesting. What were the assembly issues most people had with the 715 fence?

When I first saw the bow in the wing I was a little annoyed, it felt quite large when I ran my finger over the 'lip' it created. I was quite surprised when I measured it to be only 0.010", I probably measured it 3 or 4 times as it felt like at least 1/32". The shop cabinets I just built went together nicely so I'm happy with the saw.

Unfortunately the G0715 ZCI is different. I spoke to Grizzly hoping that they had one somewhere on their site that I wasn't finding but they don't make one for the G0771. Makes me wonder if the G0771 shares any of its parts with the R4512 if they use the same ZCI.

Did your G0715 come with a mitre gauge? If so, does it have the issues I described above?


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

When putting the 0715 together, both wings had a bit of a warp or bow to them, that's pretty normal in a casting I think, but as I put them on the saw table, I snugged them up then gave a light tap with a dead blow and they set right in. Then I tightened the bolts.

The fence instructions are a bit sketchy when mounting the rail, and like several others I mounted it backwards, and the fence would drag on the table, and this and that and after a couple of hours of trying to fix it I called 
Grizzly and the tech knew what the problem was right away … (He did say that I'm not the only one who miss-read and miss-understood the instructions).

The rep at Grizzly that I spoke with told me that Grizzly comes up with a saw design and a set of specs, sends them out to the manufacturers to get bids … So, I would suspect that this manufacturer just might be making saws with several brand names … if the guy with the 0771 contract also makes the 4512, they just might be the same top … ?

The G0715 indeed does come with a miter gauge, and it fits well in the slot, not perfect, but as well as any OEM miter gauge. So if I want real accuracy I use the sled.

I started with a Grizzly G1022 contractor style saw and used it for years till a divorce forced me to liquidate everything. Then I found a used Rigid 4500 … and used it for years till I decided that I would treat myself to a cabinet style saw, and after much research, I decided that the Griz 0175 was the one for me. And I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Timberwolf323 (Feb 3, 2016)

Check the side of the bar that runs through the miter slot. There may be some Allen key holes that will allow you to reduce the slop. My stock miter gauge came with these.


----------



## Kristian_S (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes, my miter gauge came with them. It's a perfect fit when adjusted for me. The play I meant was before the head is tightened down and is resting in an indexed position. The head can rotate a degree or two in either direction.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

I was looking at a cheesy old miter gauge that I should have thrown away years ago (but it's a tool ya know) ... and it had the same kind of "head slop" that you describe.
The one I have was not seating all the way down tightly, so an added washer solved that.
now I have a working cheesy miter gauge that I most likely will never use … Like I said earlier in this thread, I use a sled that I made with the 5 cut method that is with in 1-10,000th of being dead on square (0.0001).
But I do use the OEM miter gauge for general woodworking … I check it often for 90°.


----------



## SweatyTeddy (Apr 2, 2016)

I actually just finished putting mine together right before I had to go to work. So I haven't had a chance to use it yet. But the only problem I have with it the ruler on the tray for the fence is 5/16 off on the right side and 1/8 off on the left. Is this my assembly mistake? I wasn't planning on using it for anything other than a reference any way. But I have to know did I mess it up or was it grizzly's fault? I'm guessing probably mine.


----------



## Spitfire1 (May 18, 2016)

I have this same saw but after much frustration decided to upgrade the fence to a Shop Fox Classic fence. Now that I've upgraded the fence I love it but I wouldn't repurchase the saw if I had a do over. I would've purchased a saw with a better more accurate and reliable fence from the beginning.


----------



## gnieche (Oct 31, 2016)

About the GO771 and the Vega pro 50, did you have to drill new holes? I've been using the stock fence on this saw for a year and am ready for an upgrade. Thank you!


----------

